# Lightroom 5 and Topaz clarity problem



## Toetapper (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi hope some one can help me before I loose anymore hair! I downloaded the trial version of Topaz Clarity and Topaz fusion express  but when I go to the edit in menu no Clarity? It just saysTopaz fusion? I've read and re read the install  guides but I have had no luck:hm:


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 19, 2013)

You are on the right path, just continue onward. When you select" edit in", select "Fusion Express 2 (64 bit) ". Select "edit with Lightroom adjustments" and then select "clarity".


----------



## Toetapper (Aug 20, 2013)

Jimmsp said:


> You are on the right path, just continue onward. When you select" edit in", select "Fusion Express 2 (64 bit) ". Select "edit with Lightroom adjustments" and then select "clarity".


It doesn't work? If I open elements 11 and go into filters it's there but no go in lightroom .... I can use it this way but would like to access it direct from LR


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 21, 2013)

Toetapper said:


> It doesn't work? If I open elements 11 and go into filters it's there but no go in lightroom .... I can use it this way but would like to access it direct from LR


Hmm. Somewhat of a puzzle. 
I don't recall the order that I loaded things, but perhaps that is important. 
Why don't you uninstall both programs. Restart, then install Fusion Express.
Follow that with an install of Clarity.


----------

